# Gummifisch + Dorsch?



## Sparky1337 (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich war jetzt 2 tage auf Dorsch mit Pilker und Gummifisch... beim Gummifisch sind mir so viele fische ausgeschlitzt oder hatte nur Fehlbisse... wie kann man das verringern?

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Kleinere Gufis nehmen.. 
Größer als 10 cm brauchste eigentlich net, da packen auch Nemos im Normalfall so zu, dass die hängen.


----------



## gummibootangler (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

haken zu klein?haken stumpf?
an manchen tagen beißen die kolegen auch vorsichtig


----------



## großdorsch 1 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

ging mir auch so,selbst grössere fische stiegen immer wieder aus!  jetzt fisch ich nen angstdrilling an nem stück dicker mono und hab seit dem keinen mehr verloren!!!


----------



## Carptigers (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Wie Großdorsch schon schrieb, einfach einen Stinger montieren.

Bei nicht oder wenig zu erwartenen Hängern, wie auf dem Bild montieren, ansonsten den Drilling im Rücken vom Gummi einstechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Bei so Lappen ist ein Zusatzdrilling evtl. notwendig.

Ich brauchte das noch nie,:
Sortiment Lieblinge:





Doppelschwänze:





So eingekürzt hatte ich immer die besten Erfolge:


----------



## Sparky1337 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Hallo,

ja mit stinger habe ich es versucht aber das hat sich mehr verheddert also es gut war...

Ok meine Gummis warn so bis 14 CM größ evtl. lag es daran... danke aber schon mal für die tips!


grüße


PS:
was für farben könnt ihr noch empfehlen?!


----------



## bacalo (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Schau dir mal die Farbfoto's von Thomas an.
Ergänzend noch Brauntöne und s/w wenn der Hering da ist.

Greets


----------



## Fischjäger 99 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Ich wills am mittelmeer auf dorsch versuchen 
mit Gummifischen und ner 2m spinn rute 
glaubt ihr da geht was ??


----------



## nostradamus (1. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Hi,

ich würde keine zusätzlichen Drillinge verwenden! Höchstens viel. einen Zwilling! 

Nosta


----------



## djoerni (1. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*



Fischjäger 99 schrieb:


> Ich wills am mittelmeer auf dorsch versuchen
> mit Gummifischen und ner 2m spinn rute
> glaubt ihr da geht was ??


 
nö 

aber vielleicht auf Wolsfbarsch versuchen. 
Denke die Dorsche sind nicht so weit südlich.


----------



## Sparky1337 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

dorsche im Mittelmeer kannst knicken eher dann die dort einheimischen räuber jagen


----------



## thomas19 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Ich will noch mal zu den Gummifischen zurück kommen.
Das Erfolgsgeheimnis von Thomas, unserem Administrator, könnte auch sein, daß es an den speziellen  Bleiköpfen liegt, die er benutzt. Er verwendet Spitzkopf-Jighaken u. stiftförmige gebogene. Die integrieren sich wohl besser optisch in den Gummiköder, als diese runden Kugeln, Rundkopf-Jigkopf. Die meist verwendet werden. Man müßte dann nur noch selbst testen, welches die optimalen Gewichte für die eingekürzten Gummiköder sind. Ich tipp mal so auf 30-40g, bei 15-17m Angeltiefe vom Angelkutter.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## volkerm (18. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Ich würde das mal nicht so detailliert anpacken. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist Gummizeug in Rot- Braun- Glitter manchmal richtig gut- oft ist der alte Pilker besser. Testen, im Allgemeinen sind die braunen Gesellen kooperativ, weil die keine Angelzeitungen lesen, und hoffentlich kein Internetz haben.


----------



## thomas19 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

OK,
aber Du mußt schon zugeben, seine montierten Gummifische sehen aus, wie aus einem Guss. Das wird bestimmt kein Nachteil sein. So ne große runde Bleikugel vorm Gummifisch, wie es die Meisten haben, also ich weiß nicht, wenn ich ein Dorsch wäre, ich würd das beargwöhnen.


----------



## Macker (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

ich denke der kopf ist Nebensache ich habe schon sehr gut mit Footballköpfen gefangen.
Die Fische ich eigentlich sehr gerne.
Ein breiter kopf wirbelt ja auch mehr Sand auf als ein schlanker.
Es gibt auch Tage da läuft der Stand up am besten.
Ich glaube da machen sich die Angler mehr Gedanken als die Dorsche.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Colli_HB (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Ich nehme z.B. 4,5er Shaker an einem 4/0 er Jig.
Damit konnte ich dieses Jahr vor Langeland viele schöne Dorsche überlisten. Da ich eine harte Rute verwende, kriege größere Dorsche (Ü70) auch gerne die Bremse.
Anders wie bei Zandern....


----------



## basstid (19. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Leute, das ist nicht ernsthaft ein Thema? 50gr+X Blei sind 50gr+X Blei. Das soll Richtung Grund sinken und gut is. Wenn zu leicht, nimmst du mehr, wenn zu schwer, nimmst du weniger. Das Gummi macht die Musik. 
Und Eisele baut auch nur lebensechte Rotbarsche, damit er ne höhere Marge abgreifen kann. So nem Wrackdorsch auf 100m ist das zu 99,999% voll Latte.
Demnächst kommt noch einer und fischt nur weedless, damit der Dorsch keine Angst vorm Haken hat.


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ich würde das mal nicht so detailliert anpacken. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist Gummizeug in Rot- Braun- Glitter manchmal richtig gut- oft ist der alte Pilker besser.



|good: So sieht es aus. Normalerweise ist den Dorschen das ziemlich Latte. Aber es gibt Tage, da siehst Du mit Pilker kaum einen Stich, hatte ich Wochenende erst...braune und schwarze Gummis gingen aber gut. Hatte ich so noch nie...normal lag der Pilker oder Mefoblinker immer gleich auf bzw. besser.

Also es ist wie immer beim Angeln...flexibel sein.

Aber Gummi fängt garantiert Dorsche...


----------



## Roger Rabbit (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Hallo,

Fische schon seit mind. 15 Jahren nur noch Gummi. Immer mit der Devise so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig. Da ich immer nur mit einem Einzelhaken fische und meine Gummifische meist über 10 cm lang sind, sind meist alle Fische gut maßig. Untermaßige, auch wenn sie den Köder attakieren, können so selten gehakt werden.
Nun zur Problematik der Aussteiger. Wer meint mit einem leichten Anschlag auszukommen, wie beim Pilkern, wo meist einer der Haken des Drillings greift, der irrt gewaltig. Trotz geflochtener Schnur muss der Anschlag richtig durchgezogen werden. Zu hart gibt es eigentlich gar nicht. Außerdem fische ich nur 2 Hakenformen, einmal den gebogenen Haken von *Profi-Blinker* ( der fast gleich aussehende Haken von *VMC* ist meiner Meinung nach nicht annähernd so gut ) und einen Rundbogenhaken von *Orner*.
Damit sollte sich die Aussteigerquote in Grenzen halten.

Gruß und viel Petri Heil für alle #h

PS: Bis jetzt konnte mich auf unseren gecharterten Booten noch kein Pilkerangler schlagen. Die meisten stiegen nach einiger Zeit auch auf Gummi um .


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Pilker ist nicht gleich Pilker...mit nem leichten von 35 Gramm oder auch nem Snaps oder Gno Blinker biste häufig auf dem selben Level wie die Gummiangler...und bei rauhen Bedingungen ist der Pilker kontrollierter führbar, meiner Meinung nach...Allerdings vom Kutter.


----------



## Slider17 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

so für die Freunde der Ostsee hab ich ein schönes Video gefunden.
Das schaue ich mir immer an, wenn ich aufgrund des Wetters nicht rausfahre.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-krkFF3Jcy8


----------



## thomas19 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Hallo Leute,
was meint Ihr, sollte man die Gummifische vor ihrer ersten Benutzung mit klarem Wasser abspülen. Die Dinger riechen neu ja richtig nach Chemie.
Außerdem will ich mal bei der Boardi-Tour im September den "Getringer" von Reins testen. Obwohl die Wismarbucht ja nicht so das Gummifischgewässer ist. Ich überleg noch ob 24g u. 28g-Köpfe ausreichend sind, 50g Köpfe kamen mir bei den ersten Versuchen etwas zu schwer vor. 11cm Shad´s von Relax hatte ich dazu benutzt. Hat von Euch vielleicht, jemand Erfahrung mit dem "Getringer"(auf Ostseedorsch)? 
Petri
thomas19


----------



## Kotzi (24. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Kommt je auf die Drift , Strömung, Wind an wie schwer du fischen musst. Nehm doch einfach von 20-80 Gramm mit, dann solltest du gerüstet sein.
Die Getringer fangen wahrscheinlich bei ihm  besser weil die Dorsche wegen dem "Geschmack" nachfassen. Da sollten andere gesalzenen Köder genau so gut funktionieren. Und du meinst die Dinger im Meer baden ist jetzt nicht so effektiv wie abspülen?^^
Kopytos,Shaker,Getringer,Savage Gear Sandeels,Keitech Fat Swing Impact, ne tote Rute mit nem Krebs/Shrimpimitat am Dropshot usw usw, sollten alle erfolgreich sein, nach den Tagesgegebenheiten das eine mehr , das andere weniger ( Farben sind ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig). Einfach mal ne kleine Palette mitnehmen und ein bisschen ausprobieren.


----------



## bgolli (24. August 2013)

thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> was meint Ihr, sollte man die Gummifische vor ihrer ersten Benutzung mit klarem Wasser abspülen. Die Dinger riechen neu ja richtig nach Chemie.
> Außerdem will ich mal bei der Boardi-Tour im September den "Getringer" von Reins testen. Obwohl die Wismarbucht ja nicht so das Gummifischgewässer ist. Ich überleg noch ob 24g u. 28g-Köpfe ausreichend sind, 50g Köpfe kamen mir bei den ersten Versuchen etwas zu schwer vor. 11cm Shad´s von Relax hatte ich dazu benutzt. Hat von Euch vielleicht, jemand Erfahrung mit dem "Getringer"(auf Ostseedorsch)?
> Petri
> thomas19



Hallo Thomas, 

Die Getringer finde ich auch gut. 24 bis 28 gr. sollten je nach Strömung und Drift reichen, durch die Form ist der WWiderstand nicht so groß. Nur die Jigköpfe musst du ein wenig tunen, d.h.  den Bleisteg abknabbern und den Getringer mit Sekkleber festkleben. So gehen die nicht so schnell kaputt!


----------



## micha_2 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

nimm die bleiköpfe von spro oder foxe rage die haben wiederhaken und gute haken.
warum soll die wismarerbucht nich gut für gummi sein. im dezember haben kumpel und ich auf der peter II ne vorführung gegeben mit gummi. pilker brachte den tag nich ein fisch und zu 98% hat keiner mit gummi geangelt. sind immer längs über den hanniball gedriftet und gute fische gefangen


----------



## Luckman (24. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Hi! Ich will mich hier auch mal anschliessen!  Wo wird denn hier eigentlich geangelt? In Deutschland oder in Norwegen? Also ich bin sehr oft in Norwegen und wenns die Tiefe zulässt wird nur mit GuFi geangelt. Einfach absinken lassen und langsam eindrehen... zwischendurch mal wieder Grundkontakt suchen. Beim Biss einfach stur weiterdrehen bis ein ziemlicher Widerstand da ist und dann nur noch leicht anschlagen... kostet erst was überwindung... meine lieblings GuFis sind die Berkley Pulse Shads 14cm... runde Jigköpfe mit 30, 50 oder 80g.
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/media/images/popup/148GT9013_73875.jpg

dann mal viel Erfolg und Petri Heil!


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (24. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*



Slider17 schrieb:


> so für die Freunde der Ostsee hab ich ein schönes Video gefunden.
> Das schaue ich mir immer an, wenn ich aufgrund des Wetters nicht rausfahre.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-krkFF3Jcy8




Hilf mir mal einer , der Typ hat doch nicht ein Shirt an wo TAMPON draufsteht . Dann doch lieber eine Schwimmweste.:m


----------



## spike999 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...auf dem shirt steht tarpon...

falls es noch nicht klingelt
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarpune


----------



## blassauge (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Wie war der Name von dem gesalzenen Gummiköder aus Japan in dem Video. Kann ich leider nicht verstehen?


----------



## thomas19 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*



blassauge schrieb:


> Wie war der Name von dem gesalzenen Gummiköder aus Japan in dem Video. Kann ich leider nicht verstehen?



Entschuldige,
Get Ringer wird getrennt geschrieben u. als Eigenname groß.
Zum Deutschlehrer reicht eben doch nicht bei mir.


----------



## blassauge (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Achso, danke habe sie gefunden und demnächst testen. Vielen dank.


----------



## bgolli (25. August 2013)

thomas19 schrieb:


> Entschuldige,
> Get Ringer wird getrennt geschrieben u. als Eigenname groß.
> Zum Deutschlehrer reicht eben doch nicht bei mir.



... pssst, nicht alles verraten ;-) waren doch verschlüsselte Informationen ... hinterher fängt die NSA uns alles weg


----------



## thomas19 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*



micha_2 schrieb:


> nimm die bleiköpfe von spro oder foxe rage die haben wiederhaken und gute haken.
> warum soll die wismarerbucht nich gut für gummi sein. im dezember haben kumpel und ich auf der peter II ne vorführung gegeben mit gummi. pilker brachte den tag nich ein fisch und zu 98% hat keiner mit gummi geangelt. sind immer längs über den hanniball gedriftet und gute fische gefangen



Hallo micha,
zuerst antworte ich mal auf die 2. Frage. Erfolgreiche Gummifischangler habe ich in Heiligenhafen u. Warnemünde erlebt.
Von Wismar aus haben das schon viele probiert, aber ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der da was mit gefangen hat. Wahrscheinlich waren die dazu verwendeten Gummiköpfe einfach zu schwer. Ein 50g-Jigkopf geht bei normalem Seewetter vor Boltenhagen o. Rerik runter wie ein Stein. Ein zu schnell sink. Köder ist für den Dorsch wohl nicht besonders attraktiv o. er kommt da einfach nicht hinterher. Der bewährteste Köder von Wismar aus, sind Blitzpilker + Twister als Beifänger. Ich selbst bin dabei, mich auf leichteres Angelgeschirr einzustellen, weil mit meiner jetzt verwendeten Angelschnur (Snyper von Spro) sämtliche Köder schneller sinken, als bei der guten alten Fireline. Die neue Fireline Exceed ist wohl eher was für Multi-Rollen, bei Stationären läuft sie beim Werfen schlecht von der Spule ab. Nanofil hatte ich auch mal, die ist recht gut, hat nur den Nachteil, dass manchmal die Knoten aufrutschen.
Als Jigköpfe hab ich erstmal welche von VMC, wenns nicht gut geht, muß mir noch welche von Spro zulegen.
Und zu guter letzt, bei ausländischen Ködern frag ich meistens, ob man damit was fängt. Denn die sind oft auf völlig andere Gewässer zugeschnitten. Wenn in einem Video ein Meisterangler mit einem neuartigen Köder etwas fängt, heißt das noch lange nicht, das man damit selber auch gut Fisch bekommt.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## Sparky1337 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

So ich war heute noch mal los, nur mit Gummi ! Hats super gefunzt nur das ich  am ende ca 80g haben musste damit ich zum grund komme.... ich lese so viel das hier welche nur mit 25 max. 30 Gramm angeln wie macht ihr das?

Grüße


----------



## micha_2 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

ich habe in wismar vom kutter schon mit 35g, aber auch mit 100g bleikopf gefangen. oder vor boltenhagen mit 20g. es kommt doch drauf an wo sie hinfahren, und manchmal bekommst nur auf gummifisch als auf etwas anderes was. oder vor rerik im flachen bei viel kraut brauchst kein drilling am pilker, da hilft nur jiggen


----------



## bastelberg (18. März 2014)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Bin im Mai mit unserer Truppe auf der Ostsee, ca 24-26 Mann. Die meisten pilken. Ich werde dieses Mal mehr mit Gummi versuchen. Habe 6 " Get Ringer, 4" Kopyto, 4,5 Shaker von Lunker City, 2 kleine Gummischollen (Versuch) und noch sea shads. Dazu kommen noch Savage Gear sandeels in 42,63 gr. Habe ca. 70 Jigköpfe dabei ( für 3 Mann) von 30-80gr.


----------



## Welshunter (18. März 2014)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Die Platten kannste daheim lassen.....:c:c

Lieber mal noch ne andere Farbe einpacken, was Blaues/Weisses...im Mai ist viel Kleinfisch da.


----------



## Seatrout (18. März 2014)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Lass man, die Platten gehen erstaunlich gut.
Gerade große Dorsche haben oft kleine Klieschen im Magen.
Müssen außerdem nur wenig bewegt werden, top für die "tote Rute".

gruß


----------



## xbsxrvxr (19. März 2014)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

jo, große dorsche lieben plattfische(ich hab schon welche von ü30cm in 80-90cm fischen gesehen...) und wittlinge und kleinere dorsche...


----------



## bastelberg (20. März 2014)

*AW: Gummifisch + Dorsch?*

Probieren geht über studieren. Ist zwar ein alter Spruch, aber manchmal der Bringer.
Schaun mer mal.:m


----------

